# Guilty Pleasures?



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 9, 2019)

Guilty Pleasures?

Mine are Cheetos and Turtle Sundaes from DQ. 
Also, late at night, I like to sing out loud to YouTube videos. 
Oh, and dancing around the room in my jammies!

What’s yours?


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 9, 2019)

Deleted


----------



## Meena (Feb 9, 2019)

1. Caterwauling along with women who actually can sing, like Veela, Lisa Gerrard, Tori Amos, Azam Ali, ...
2. Fakin' it to songs in the Arabic language
3. ChocoHigos from Spain (hand-dipped dark chocolate Pajarero figs @ $10 for 140g!! Thanks, Whole Foods!  ... I think )
4. Eating waayyy too much ice cream 10 months a year
5. Dancing in grocery store isles if I love the song that's playing (like no one's watching)
6. Burning waayyy too much incense
7. Reading SMF when I really should be doing other things ... like chores, for example  
8. Around 2 years ago, it was binge-watching every True Blood clip on YT with Eric in it (Don't get me started....  heh heh) ... even though I usually prefer dark-haired men.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 9, 2019)

Meena said:


> 5. Dancing in grocery store isles if I love the song that's playing (like no one's watching)


Oh! So that was you I saw jigging around at King Soops the other day! Bwahaha


----------



## Dean (Feb 9, 2019)

Prosecco
Ice cream
Draining the water heater with long showers
Real Housewives

The last one I’m especially ashamed about but there is something entertaining bout watching materialistic middle age women with bad plastic surgery cat fighting.  I always feel lil better about my diminished youth and income after watching a show.


----------



## Snowbell (Feb 9, 2019)

Curling up with a good book or stack of books and ignoring the world.


Dean said:


> Prosecco
> Ice cream
> Draining the water heater with long showers
> Real Housewives
> ...



That’s not too bad. My other guilty pleasure is watching horders when I should be cleaning my house and going yep it’s still clean


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 10, 2019)

little red Swedish fish Candy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dean (Feb 10, 2019)

Snowbell said:


> Curling up with a good book or stack of books and ignoring the world.
> 
> 
> That’s not too bad. My other guilty pleasure is watching horders when I should be cleaning my house and going yep it’s still clean



Love Hoarders!   Park ur vacuum.  New season starts 3/5.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Meena (Feb 10, 2019)

@Zany_in_CO dear, I think we have a forum of either, 1) angelic beings, or 2) little devils who dare not put their guilty pleasures in print!!  Bwaaa-hahaahaaa!!


----------



## Meena (Feb 10, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> little red Swedish fish Candy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Heh heh, you need more vices, you're much too good!!


----------



## Snowbell (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks Lin now I’m craving Swedish red berries, easier to find here then the red fish.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 10, 2019)

muhahahahaa   FULL IMAGE BWAHAHAHA


----------



## Snowbell (Feb 10, 2019)

Now your just evil


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 10, 2019)

Un-unh   Now that I know what they look like, I HAVE TO add them to my grocery list.


----------



## Misschief (Feb 10, 2019)

Hmm... guilty pleasures... I have been known to buy a bag of Cheetos just for me. And then there's the crackers with butter. Anything with butter, really.


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 10, 2019)

Misschief said:


> ....Anything with butter, really.


You're just like my sister, Eulalia! She dips her pretzels in butter; adds a dollop of butter to her oatmeal -- it's the real thing too -- note the fake stuff!


----------



## Misschief (Feb 10, 2019)

Zany_in_CO said:


> You're just like my sister, Eulalia! She dips her pretzels in butter; adds a dollop of butter to her oatmeal -- it's the real thing too -- note the fake stuff!


The fake stuff has no place in my house. Butter all the way!


----------



## Jasmyne (Feb 10, 2019)

Pinot Grigio, real housewives, and watching Netflix when I should be doing pretty much anything else!


----------



## Dawni (Feb 10, 2019)

Betty Crocker chocolate icing.. I take a huge heaping spoonful and lick it like a lollipop

Cerelac. I never ate it as a baby, my sons were never given it but I love it lol I mix it with milk into a really thick paste but leave some of the powder dry and unmixed.

There's a "candy" here we call Yema. It's more like a fudge in consistency though, made with condensed milk, eggs and butter, and sometimes chopped nuts.




Whiskey. Need I say more?


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 11, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> little red Swedish fish Candy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Red Swedish fish were a 'big thing' when I was living in Swansea MA in my Jr. High years in the mid-late'70's. _Everybody_ that I knew, and even those I didn't know were really into eating red Swedish fish candy. After school we'd all go to the corner candy store and pretty much buy them out of the fish. It was such a craze that my 8th-grade English teacher gave the whole class a creative writing assignment in writing a 1-page essay on "How I like to eat red Swedish fish candy", because we all had our favorite ways of devouring them (which he couldn't help but observe as we snacked on them before class commenced every day) ....some liked to stretch them as far as they could stretch before popping them into their mouth, some like to suck on them, some would eat the head first or the tail off first, etc..... It was a pretty fun assignment. Good times. lol

My 'guilty' pleasures are:

-Dark chocolate and cayenne mixed together in candy.... or in cakes.... or in hot chocolate (great combo in my book!)
-YouTube videos....history, cooking, canning, soapmaking......the list goes on. I could pretty much waste the day away on there if I didn't have so many other things to do.


IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 11, 2019)

I too love Swedish Fish. Reading is my true guilty pleasure.  I try to read every night for at least 30 minutes.  Mystery and mayhem are favorites.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 11, 2019)

Kettle Cooked salt and vinegar chips (full fat please) and Dove chocolate, alternating.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 11, 2019)

Oh don't forget the NEW Fritos CHILI CHEESE. OMG they are so good !
They are great in a Burritos !!


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 11, 2019)

Never had Swedish Fish.

I can't think of something that I eat/watch/do that makes me feel guilty.  Could I have a healthier diet? Sure, but its respectable.

However there is something I won't buy for myself....dates. Someone gave me some for Christmas and half the bag was gone in an hour!  I just love them but they are all sugar!


----------



## Meena (Feb 11, 2019)

dixiedragon said:


> Kettle Cooked salt and vinegar chips (full fat please) and Dove chocolate, alternating.



WHY hasn't anyone made dark chocolate-covered potato chips yet??!!!?


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 11, 2019)

Meena said:


> WHY hasn't anyone made dark chocolate-covered potato chips yet??!!!?


They don't stay crunchy. I've seen chocolate fountains that offer potato chips, though!


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 11, 2019)

Dawni said:


> Whiskey. Need I say more?


That reminds me of the 90's.
Eating too much. Of anything.
Ice cream.
Spending time in the kitchen. ( ALWAYS results in something like...)
chocolate covered nut clusters,
Cake
Cake mix cookies.
Dump cake ( look it up yourself I will NOT be responsible )
Cashew brittle ( made like peanut brittle but with cashews)
Collecting things that go bang. Even though I probably really don't need more.

My list could go on but time runs short. There's something I need to do in the kitchen.


----------



## Martha (Feb 11, 2019)

CHOCOLATE!!!

My daughter used to tell people that she looked like daddy, but ate chocolate like mommy.


----------



## SYT (Feb 11, 2019)

Eating the chunk of chocolate I bought to melt over pretzels for when the grandkids come over.  Binge watching Netflix or Hallmark mysteries.    Reading a book instead of housework. Of course I start the laundry so... technically I'm doing housework.  Hee hee


----------



## DirtyKnuckles (Feb 11, 2019)

Sniffing the raptors in my care. Yeah, hawk sniffing, owl sniffing, falcon sniffing...

Each species has a slightly different aroma. The kestrel used in my avatar smells a little of chicken coop and peppery spice.


----------



## Martha (Feb 11, 2019)

Falling down the rabbit hole on this forum...


----------



## SYT (Feb 11, 2019)

DirtyKnuckles said:


> Sniffing the raptors in my care. Yeah, hawk sniffing, owl sniffing, falcon sniffing...
> 
> Each species has a slightly different aroma. The kestrel used in my avatar smells a little of chicken coop and peppery spice.


That kestral in you avatar is gorgeous!


----------



## Jstheidi (Feb 12, 2019)

Mine would have to be chili cheese Fritos. I can eat the whole bag if I don’t get caught with it and then have to share.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 12, 2019)

My "guilty" pleasures are for food, Mike and Ike's (any flavor) and for TV, cheesy CW paranormal TV shows. 
Like The Flash, Vampire Diaries (when it was on) The Originals, Legacies, Charmed, etc., etc., 
Reality TV really isn't my thing, but I will say I'm a true Survivor fan, and I also really like So You Think You Can Dance as far as reality TV goes. Those are the only "reality" tv I watch, but it is a pleasure for me. 

I won't really call these "guilty" pleasures, because I am not ashamed nor do I feel "guilty" for enjoying them! I'm loud and proud of it.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 12, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> I won't really call these "guilty" pleasures, because I am not ashamed nor do I feel "guilty" for enjoying them! I'm loud and proud of it.



Me, too...I'm loud and proud with my love of spicy chocolate!  But I confess I do feel guilty over my YouTube obsession....not about the content I watch, mind you, but about the time I waste when I know I need to be about doing other things.  


IrishLass


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 12, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> Me, too...I'm loud and proud with my love of spicy chocolate!  But I confess I do feel guilty over my YouTube obsession....not about the content I watch, mind you, but about the time I waste when I know I need to be about doing other things.
> 
> 
> IrishLass


Spicy chocolate really is the best. Of course I love anything spicy. 
When I tell people I make jalapeno ice cream they think I'm crazy, but it is soooooo goood!!!!


----------



## Snowbell (Feb 12, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Spicy chocolate really is the best. Of course I love anything spicy.
> When I tell people I make jalapeno ice cream they think I'm crazy, but it is soooooo goood!!!!



I’m so happy my oldest isn’t on this forum or else he’d be researching how to make jalapeño ice cream. But he’d probably try it with Carolina reapers


----------



## lenarenee (Feb 12, 2019)

Found one!  Lucky Charms cereal.  I mean really- do they taste like anything but sugar? Found myself eating handful after handful straight out of the box this morning!


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 12, 2019)

Snowbell said:


> I’m so happy my oldest isn’t on this forum or else he’d be researching how to make jalapeño ice cream. But he’d probably try it with Carolina reapers


It's easy - chunks of jalepeno (I use fresh, not the pickled canned/jar kind) and flavor the actual ice cream in either vanilla or chocolate. I do use a jalepeno flavoring along with the chocolate or vanilla depending on what mood I'm in. You can get the flavor at Amazon if your grocery store doesn't have it. (it's hit or miss at mine)


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 12, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Spicy chocolate really is the best. Of course I love anything spicy.
> When I tell people I make jalapeno ice cream they think I'm crazy, but it is soooooo goood!!!!



WooHoo! Another ice cream I can have all to myself! No one will eat the avocado ice cream that I make, but me. 

I love jalepenos on pizza, too.


IrishLass


----------



## Hendejm (Feb 12, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> Mike and Ike's (any flavor)


OMG!  Me too!  And they sell them everywhere for a buck a box (cept at the movies - more like $5). I’m an original kind of guy but I don’t turn any of the new flavors down!


----------



## DirtyKnuckles (Feb 12, 2019)

SYT said:


> That kestral in you avatar is gorgeous!



Indeed, he is. He has lived in my home with me for 9 years. He (and the other birds under Federal Permit and in my care) have provided conservation education in 5 states and almost a thousand presentations.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Feb 12, 2019)

Cinnamon and Brown Sugar PopTarts and Tagalong Girl Scout cookies. Unfortunately, the Girl Scouts of America does not ship internationally. We'll have to stock up when we go visit in a few months.


----------



## amd (Feb 14, 2019)

Meena said:


> WHY hasn't anyone made dark chocolate-covered potato chips yet??!!!?


My local chocolatier (chocolatery??) makes divine dark chocolate potato chips that stay crunchy. The trick is to get chips with ridges, a light chocolate coating, and not completely coat the chip with chocolate. 

My guilty pleasures: lip syncing and air guitar to whatever is on my spotify playlist. Anything with poprocks in it - I waited 10 years for them to bring back Fireworks Oreos, last summer DQ had an awesome poprocks blizzard. Laying in bed on Saturday until 11am with coffee and a book. All things avocado.


----------



## HowieRoll (Feb 14, 2019)

Steve85569 said:


> That reminds me of the 90's.
> Eating too much. Of anything.
> Ice cream.
> Spending time in the kitchen. ( ALWAYS results in something like...)
> ...



Two days ago I'd never heard of dump cake.  I looked it up.  Should have just stopped there, but noooo....  I made the mistake of sending my husband a link to this wonder.  For two days now he has not stopped talking about it.  Incessantly.    

Thanks a lot, Steve.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 14, 2019)

Dump cake is awesome. So many ways to make it.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 15, 2019)

MarnieSoapien said:


> Cinnamon and Brown Sugar PopTarts and Tagalong Girl Scout cookies. Unfortunately, the Girl Scouts of America does not ship internationally. We'll have to stock up when we go visit in a few months.



Unfortunately the Girl Scouts 2019 cookie lineup does not include Tagalongs from what I've read. No worries, though- here's a copycat recipe for Tagalongs from the Today show: *https://www.today.com/recipes/homemade-tagalong-cookies-t78181*


IrishLass


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Feb 15, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> Unfortunately the Girl Scouts 2019 cookie lineup does not include Tagalongs from what I've read.



WHHAAATTT?!?!  NOOOO!! That's the main reason I was willing to take a trip back to the States!


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 15, 2019)

MarnieSoapien said:


> WHHAAATTT?!?!  NOOOO!! That's the main reason I was willing to take a trip back to the States!



Woops! My bad....you can breathe easy- they still have the Tagalongs! I don't know what site I was on that didn't include the Tagalongs in the lineup, but I just checked their official site, and they are on there. Yay! 


IrishLass


----------



## artemis (Feb 15, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> Woops! My bad....you can breathe easy- they still have the Tagalongs! I don't know what site I was on that didn't include the Tagalongs in the lineup,



I think that's one of those cookies that has two names. It's possible the first list you saw was using the other one.


----------



## MarnieSoapien (Feb 15, 2019)

@IrishLass Whew! Thanks! I didn't cancel my tickets, but I was seriously considering it. I will make sure to dedicate a section of my suitcase to GS cookies.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 15, 2019)

These are the Girl Scout cookies I want this year. I'll take a dozen please!!!


----------



## Dean (Feb 15, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> These are the Girl Scout cookies I want this year. I'll take a dozen please!!!
> 
> View attachment 36351



God bless the Girl Scouts.


----------



## amd (Feb 15, 2019)

jcandleattic said:


> These are the Girl Scout cookies I want this year. I'll take a dozen please!!!



I just laughed out loud at work... Weds my hubby was complaining about his weight gain (for the record, he's added a whopping 10lbs to his string bean physique) and Thursday he came home with 5 boxes of GS cookies. Two of them were Momoas - I mean Samoas. With or without the guy on the box, those are some fantastic cookies!


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 15, 2019)

amd said:


> I just laughed out loud at work... Weds my hubby was complaining about his weight gain (for the record, he's added a whopping 10lbs to his string bean physique) and Thursday he came home with 5 boxes of GS cookies. Two of them were Momoas - I mean Samoas. With or without the guy on the box, those are some fantastic cookies!


When my friend sent that to me I laughed out loud too!! But yes, Samoas are my favorite GS cookie followed very closely with the Thin Mints.


----------



## TeresaGG (Feb 15, 2019)

OMG dump cake is my childhood. It has been so long since I had some.


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 15, 2019)

Sorry about the "Dump Cake"   Oh wait, I'm NOT.
I told you I would NOT be held responsible. So easy to put in the oven. Just dump a bunch of stuff in with a cake mix.

Why am I always on a diet?


----------



## HowieRoll (Feb 16, 2019)

Steve85569 said:


> Sorry about the "Dump Cake"   Oh wait, I'm NOT.
> I told you I would NOT be held responsible. So easy to put in the oven. Just dump a bunch of stuff in with a cake mix.
> 
> Why am I always on a diet?



I didn't think you'd be sorry.  (and I'm not, either)

Yesterday I was at the store procuring Dump Cake ingredients when I got a message on my phone that TeresaGG had replied to this post (#57 above).  All it did was reaffirm that what I was doing was the right thing.  lol


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 19, 2019)

At least I didn't say anything about dipping whole frozen strawberries into melted milk chocolate.



Oops...


----------

